# COULD SOMEONE PLEASE GIVE ME PLANS FOR BUILDING A PIGEON LOFT PLEASE



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

could some one send me some blue prints or something of how to make a pigeon loft please























------------------
luke


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hey, Luke. That's an interesting approach; give the pigeons away and then build a loft?










--Ray


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

didn't i tell you i decided not to give them away my dad has a friend who had pigeons as a kid and he is gonna help me with some of the harder stuff 

------------------
luke


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

If you did tell us, we missed it!

Way cool! Glad to keep you in the family.

Ray or I will do a little research for you.

If anybody else has ready plans, please post them!

--Judy


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

thanx i plan on beeing a pigeon racer so do you think you could tell me how to train my pigeons to be racing pigeons gtg thankz

------------------
luke


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

did you get that infomation ray well when you do just e-mail it to me at 

[email protected]

thanx

------------------
luke


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Check your email, my friend.

Take good time to navigate this site--you will find same-day answers here.

--Ray


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

i got it thanx alot have you heard of a guy named ronald huntley just thought you might know him he is helping me with pigeon stuff to he is a nice guy and he has some awsome looking pigeons

------------------
luke


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

No I don't know him--but I'd be very pleased to make his acquaintance.

Can you hook him up with Pigeons.com?

Keep us posted, my man!

--Ray


----------



## lukekerttu (Jan 9, 2001)

k alirght i will also be getting two white breeding pigeons from wesely autray this summer and one checkered male pigeon from ludus i will try and hook wes up with pigeons 2

------------------
luke


----------

